# Strange Call...



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I got an interesting K-9 call last night. A guy with a 14 week old Doberman wanted obedience lessons to control wild animal. He went on to say that a prong collar should be used. The puppy sits, comes, and kennels without issue. So what is the problem? "It is chewing my hand," he replied. :-k 

I told him to save money and redirect the puppies interest and also to look forward to more of this until it is about 6 months of age. Anyone with similar issues???


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Similar issues in terms of what? Chewing hands? Puppies that do basic commands? Strange training calls?

:-k


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

marcy bukkit said:


> Similar issues in terms of what? Chewing hands? Puppies that do basic commands? Strange training calls?
> 
> :-k


The chewing of the hand and wanting to prong a 14 week old puppy.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> The chewing of the hand and wanting to prong a 14 week old puppy.



Maybe it's a dobie thing but most likely and indiot issue. There was a neighbor that had a 16wk dobie and she had a shock collar on it for all the mouthing. I've never met a bigger dog idiot in my life... somebody told her I train dogs (I'm not a trainer but I do train my dogs for schH) 

She stops over to ask if I can help with her dog because she can't afford a trainer. Now I'm always happy to help a neighbor but if that is how you're going to introduce yourself then I'm charging $50/session. So I ask her what the problems are..it's ALL puppy stuff mouthing, chewing, jumping on people. So I say I can help with it. 

She tells me she wants a PPD. So I get out my various tugs and rags to see what kind of drive the pup has. I asked her to take the pup off leash in my back yard to let it come to me. The pup ran and jumped up on me ***SHOCK*** Geez "I don't want her doing that"

(to be continued I have to run - but you can see where this is going.)


----------



## Mike charatin (Apr 9, 2008)

Some people are so ignorant. The dobermen was and in some cases still is a very powerfull and intimidating dog. Sounds to me like the ownwers of these dogs are afraid of what the dog will become and due to lack of education go to extremes to controll them. I feel sorry for these dogs and hope these people get a proper education in training dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is how pups wind up in the pound or dead.
You should have told him to get stuffed toy to train.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

for the longest time I worked at a local dog "kenneling facility" (I totally disagree with the way they kennel their dogs, but that's another manner) in a certain part of town (Bob understands) and my FAVORITE ones were the ones wanting their "Rockwilders", pit bulls, Mastiffs, and sorry excuses for shepherds to "like/respond only to them" and "attack on command"


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> This is how pups wind up in the pound or dead.
> You should have told him to get stuffed toy to train.


Bob that's a hoot! My friend said that when he went to K-9 training/cop school, if they didn't praise the dog for a good job, it was a bucket that was their NEW training partner...[-X 

"Speak handler, speak!"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> for the longest time I worked at a local dog "kenneling facility" (I totally disagree with the way they kennel their dogs, but that's another manner) in a certain part of town (Bob understands) and my FAVORITE ones were the ones wanting their "Rockwilders", pit bulls, Mastiffs, and sorry excuses for shepherds to "like/respond only to them" and "attack on command"


The "beat em till they bite" training crowd! 
It's absolutely amazing to see how much a good Pit can be beat before it decides to bite. :evil: :evil:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Bob that's a hoot! My friend said that when he went to K-9 training/cop school, if they didn't praise the dog for a good job, it was a bucket that was their NEW training partner...[-X
> 
> "Speak handler, speak!"


I think the MWD folks start out with an ammo can on a leash. 
In our operant conditioning training we have new handlers direct one another through an unknown exercise. 
Amazing what can be accomplished with the dog. :lol:


----------

